# F250 slow to fill gas



## Kwise

Just bought a 2006 F250 with the V10 engine. Put gas in the first time and it kept shutting off the pump. Pulled the nozzle out enough to watch it shoot out and it seemed like it shut wasnt flowing into the tank well, like it wasnt getting enough air. Anyone else have problems like this?


----------



## Kwise

Did some looking around sounds like a clogged breather hose filter. Can it be cleaned, or should it be replaced?


----------



## Andy96XLT

I would replace it. I believe you can clean them, but sometimes there is sludge in there that is stubborn to get out.


----------



## SnowJersey

I had a similar issue with my dodge. There was a flapper door on the bottom of the fill tube on the top of the tank that got all gummed up and was stuck. It would take me like 15 minutes to get 10 gallons in. 

spoke with a mechanic and told me to stick a hanger down until i feel the door then push and it sould pop it open and fix it. 

a little unconventional but it worked.


----------



## MickiRig1

Might look at the hoses leading to the tank. Every Ford I have owned has the fuel (in) line, in the center. A vent hose is around it. I would think one of the hoses is kinked or blocked.
Your tank straps may not be right too. The tank may be sagging and kinking the lines. Stranger things are always ready to happen. Vents at the fuel door may be miss alighned too.


----------



## stan the man

not saying it happen to you .but friend of my. it was doing the same thing to him and some put a roll of penny's in his gas filler and roll of penny got stuck in the line keeping the gas from running down to the tank


----------



## snowplowpro

My 96 f250 does that at certain gas stations i turn it upside the pump and it usally werks


----------



## South Seneca

We had that problem with an '06 Ford Taurus that is a Company car. It finally got so no gas would go in. Our service dept said there is a valve of some kind on top of the tank. The part is only available from Ford and I was told is on "nation wide back order".
The car has been in the shop for almost a month.


----------



## veggin psd

Google
"Hutch Mod"
"Harpoon Mod"

Not sure if it applies to a truck that new, but very applicable for 99-05 for sure.


----------



## Kwise

I took the filter off and blew out a bunch of dirt. Gas fills much better but not as well as it should. No way I'm buying a new one for over $600


----------



## 04ram1500

Do you fill with the engine running? If so shut it off and try filling. Some vehicles are a PITA to fill if the engine is running. I haven't had a newer ford but my ram will not fill if it is running.


----------



## Kwise

04ram1500;1183164 said:


> Do you fill with the engine running? If so shut it off and try filling. Some vehicles are a PITA to fill if the engine is running. I haven't had a newer ford but my ram will not fill if it is running.


It was shut off. I'm gonna try disconnecting the filter. I'm told it will throw a code if I do, but I'll try and see what happens. That filter seems way overkill anyway. Thanks EPA.


----------



## Heavy 92

92 f-250 turned nozzle to about 4 o clock cured the problem , also had a kink in other tank filler which i replaced


----------



## sker crunch

*I can tell you how to fix your problem*

I went through it and it sucked especially when it was 10 degrees out and it took 10 minutes to fill a 34 gallon tank. My old 05 F250 did the same thing from the time it had around 10,000 miles on it. There is a Ford service bulletin on this if you care to look for it. They wanted around $300 for a retro kit to cure the problem but I did it cheap and it worked. There is a black box above the rear axle closer to the passenger side. That is a carbon filter to eliminate gas fumes venting out the filler tube when fueling. It's been a while ago since i did this but if I remember right there is a hose bib coming out of the box. I blew air in there and the friggin dirt flew out of that thing for 5 minutes. I drive a lot of gravel roads with my job. After I was satisfied I got most of it I went and bought a 3 foot piece of heater hose and found a Napa emission filter that would fit in the end of the hose. Route the hose along the box stiffeners and ty wrap it in place. Problem solved. Now it could vent when it was filling and quit the shutoff every 2 gallons. When it started doing it again I would get a new filter and it would fill like normal again. I promise you won't dread going to the gas pump as much as you used to.
:salute:


----------

